# lambchop



## Ashleigh B (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey guys. I got a txt from my sister this morning about one of are farm animal's lambchop. Ny sister said that are usual figity, nervious, always hungry and playful sheep, was acting weird. My sister went back there to feed them and she didn't get up, not untell my sister sprayed her and even then she wouldn't eat. She is a Jacobson sheep so she sheds and is close to a year old, but I'm just thinking she's really hot, but what do you guys think?


----------



## wellington (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry, I don't know anything about sheep. However, unless it is unusually hot, I believe their wool, like dogs hair, is to keep them warm in winter and cool in summer. Of course I could be wrong as far as the sheep goes. I think though a call to a vet might be in order.


----------



## ascott (Sep 19, 2012)

Has she had a specimen checked for parasite load? If she is not exercising and not eating I would imagine she is losing some weight...I would have lambchop checked for parasites...

I do not know alot about them, however they are purported to be a hearty animal and that parasites are generally their common ailment....


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 20, 2012)

If the sheep is in a very rural area, there should be a local farm vet who will come to see her. They are (at least in this area) much less expensive than a small animal practice, and know their way around livestock. I wouldn't wait too long, though.


----------

